# Wants to inhale the food



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

So we brought our boy home last night. He was great. I'll post about the experience with some pics in another thread though. Right now I'm just curious about his eating.

Dutch is from a litter of 10. When I put down his food he wants to inhale it. I mean, he goes after the food aggressively. After I feed him he acts like he's starving. I don't want to overfeed him. 

1. Is this disturbing behavior? 

2. Is it normal for him to want more food?

3. How much should I be feeding an 8 week old pup?


----------



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

We had/have the same exact problem. Jackson acts like he never eats. No matter what, he is not aggressive in the mean way, but we have used a tennis ball to put in his dish at the same time to slow him down some. And it does a little bit. There are things you can buy at the local pet store for that, but for $.99, a tennis ball does the same thing-imo... 
Hope that helps..

We went according to what our vet said, 3x a day-a cup a time. 

When we feed out dogs, esp the first couple months, we put our hand in their food, around their mouths, and stuff to make sure they don't get food aggressive. Neither of them are.. Codi is 8.5 years, and Jackson is 5 months..


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Puppies have to compete at the community food bowl. The fastest eater gets the most. I wish breeders didn't do this. If he's the only dog of the house, he should improve. If not, start feeding from your hand. I sometimes cover my dog's kibble with water so they'll slow down.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Zoe ate like a chow hound when she was a pup but slowed down considerably around nine months- be patient

As far as how much to feed she was eating 4-5 cups a day and now is eating more like 3 1/2-4 at 10 months.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Zoeys mom said:


> Zoe ate like a chow hound when she was a pup but slowed down considerably around nine months- be patient
> 
> As far as how much to feed she was eating 4-5 cups a day and now is eating more like 3 1/2-4 at 10 months.


I agree with the amounts but I also would want them to slow down. 

They sell food bowls that are a huge help with this Dishes & Bowls for Dogs: DuraPet? Slow-Feed Bowl from Drs. Foster & Smith










http://www.sitstay.com/dog/supplies...storeId=10001&catalogId=10001&productId=84402




Dog Bowl for fast eaters, Eat slow dog bowl, Slow eating dog bowl, Dog Bowl to slow eating, Slow down dog bowl


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

I've actually been giving him about a cup of food per meal, and I pace it out. I'll give a little bit, he'll eat it, and then I'll give a little more. I do this around 3 or 4 times. 

Thanks for the tips though guys. I'm going to get one of those slow-feed bowls.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Before you invest in one of those bowls, you might want to consider putting a couple of tennis balls or hard rubber balls in his bowl. They do the same thing...slow them down while eating. 

I did that with my GSD puppy just to keep her interested in her food and now she eats slowly and will even bring her ball and put it in there herself when she eats.


----------



## Andrew (Jun 16, 2010)

Pattycakes said:


> Before you invest in one of those bowls, you might want to consider putting a couple of tennis balls or hard rubber balls in his bowl. They do the same thing...slow them down while eating.
> 
> I did that with my GSD puppy just to keep her interested in her food and now she eats slowly and will even bring her ball and put it in there herself when she eats.


I already use a "slow feeder" bowl, and I feed her twice a day.
The "tennis ball" technique doesn't work- she picks up the ball and tosses it out of her way.. SHEESH!

What I do is watch her eat, and if she begins to eat too fast, I take away the bowl for a while, make her sit/lay down, then put the bowl back down.

I'm not sure if what I'm doing is correct, but it's better than seeing her finish her kibble in less than 2 minutes..

I've also been looking at this lately









Aikiou Interactive Food bowl 

Anyone know/heard/use this before?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Andrew said:


> I already use a "slow feeder" bowl, and I feed her twice a day.
> The "tennis ball" technique doesn't work- she picks up the ball and tosses it out of her way.. SHEESH!
> 
> What I do is watch her eat, and if she begins to eat too fast, I take away the bowl for a while, make her sit/lay down, then put the bowl back down.
> ...


That looks neat! Buy it and take a video of your dog using it for us all to see!


----------



## Andrew (Jun 16, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> That looks neat! Buy it and take a video of your dog using it for us all to see!


I definitely will! I'll probably ask for it as a Holiday gift!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

GEEESH! No retailers at all in the lower half of the country???


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Never mind found on Amazon for 13bucks!!!!! Wonder if it's cheaply made because if it's interactive it needs to hold up to them "using" it.


----------

